# marinig and naririnig



## eva 62

Hello,

I have these two phrases:

Hindi kita marinig
and
Naririnig kita

Could you please tell me what the difference is? The first means "I can't hear you" and the second "I can hear you" but I see that they are different in aspect. 

Is it also correct to say Hindi kita naririnig?

Thanks in advance!

Eva


----------



## niernier

That's a good observation. I can't think of a clear explanation as to why different aspects are being used for these sentence patterns, but I suggest you should just accept the fact that we use them in this manner.  Maybe somebody else can give you a more accurate explanation.

Let's say for instance, you answered a phone call, you can say 'hindi kita marinig' if you can't hear the person on the other line. It's uncommon to say 'hindi kita naririnig' in that case, but I guess it wouldn't be noticed if you choose to say the latter.


----------



## eva 62

Thanks niernier! Could you please provide a couple more examples so that perhaps I get a better idea? Or tell me when you usually use the infinitive form (marinig is an infinitive form, right?) and when the progressive form? Does negation play any role here?

Thanks for your help!

PS. Tagalog is the most challenging language I've ever come across.


----------



## eva 62

I also read that marinig is intransitive, so you cannot use it to say, "I can't hear any noise", which you can do with naririnig. Is this correct? (However, since kita means "I - you" and they can both get kita, I don't see how marinig is intransitive); hmmmmm  

Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## niernier

Okay, let's get into the technicalities of the language. 

marinig is actually a transitive verb, and that you can use it in the following sentences:

I can't hear any noise. -> Wala akong marinig na ingay.
I can't hear anything. -> Wala akong marinig.
I can't hear you. -> Hindi kita marinig.
I can't hear what you're saying -> Hindi ko marinig ang sinasabi mo.

Other examples:

Hindi kita maalala -> I can't remember you.
Hindi ko maalala ang hitsura mo -> I can't remember what you look like.

Hindi kita makita -> I can't see you.
Hindi ko makita ang multo sa retrato -> I can't see the ghost in the picture

Hindi kita mahanap -> I can't find you.
Hindi ko mahanap ang wallet ko -> I can't find my wallet.

Here's a simple way to decide whether a given ma- verb is intransitive or not. A transitive verb requires a subject as possesive pronoun  like ko, niya, and mo. An intransitive verb requires a subject as nominative pronoun like ako, siya, ka. Additionally, infinitives of an intransitive verb is also its imperative form.

Examples of intransitive verbs:

maligo (to take a bath)
mamatay (to die)
matuwa (to be delighted)
makinig (to listen)
matulog (to sleep)
matakot (to be afraid)

Matulog ka na -> Go to sleep.
Makinig ka -> Listen
Makinig kayo -> Listen everyone

Hindi pa ako matutulog -> I am not yet going to sleep.
Hindi ako natutuwa -> It's not funny/ I am not delighted.
Hindi ako natatakot sa multo -> I am not afraid of ghosts.
Hindi ako nakikinig -> I am not listening.


Sana nakatulong ako. I hope this helps!


----------



## eva 62

Thank you so much for your detailed explanation! I really appreciate your help. Just one thing and I won't ask anymore : Can you please give me some examples in which you can / must use naririnig?


----------



## niernier

eva 62 said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed explanation! I really appreciate your help. Just one thing and I won't ask anymore : Can you please give me some examples in which you can / must use naririnig?



That's easy!

Naririnig mo ba ang naririnig ko? -> Do you hear what I hear?
May naririnig akong mga yabag -> I hear footsteps. / There are footsteps I hear.
Kapag naririnig ko ang kantang ito, naaalala kita. -> Every time I hear this song, I remember you.
Naririnig ko na ang parating na tren -> I hear the train coming.


----------



## eva 62

Salamat niernier!


----------

